
Anyone using Lucene (or Nutch or Solr)? How's it working? - brett
http://www.feld.com/blog/archives/002262.html
======
jkush
We are using lucene at <http://www.todotoh.com>

We're using it to index questions and answers and have plans to extend it to
recommend questions and answers to a user based on their interaction with
other q's and a's.

What are you using it for?

------
nostrademons
We're using it at my day job, for search and indexing of financial news. I'm
not directly involved with that part of the product, but I haven't heard any
complaints from the programmers that are, and it seems to give us fairly nifty
capabilities.

------
brett
<http://lucene.apache.org>

<http://lucene.apache.org/nutch/>

<http://lucene.apache.org/solr/>

------
budu3
I think they're using it successfully at Krugle.com

